# Nelson is at it again



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## MonkeyBasic (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks for the post Homey!

Here is a great picture of me projecting a skull onto a treetop, the effect is even better in real life.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

This looks completely awesome, Nelson!


----------



## Spooky Dave (May 12, 2011)

Looks pretty awesome.


----------



## VillaHaunter (Jul 13, 2011)

Looks very good.


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Mar 22, 2009)

Here is a great youtube video that was just put up showing VirtualHaunt off.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Homey or Nelson,
Any chance of a VSA routine I can play with to use with Virtual Haunt? I'm not getting the time I need to create a routine myself and I wouldn't mind seeing how a projection works.


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Mar 22, 2009)

Let me take a look if I have something.


----------



## GRP (Aug 18, 2009)

I wouldn't mind seeing one either. I think this is great but it's the time....I need more time.


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm just waiting to get final approval to distribute it. I'll let you know.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I love how that looks in the tree.


----------



## monty1269 (Sep 24, 2008)

What projector(s) are you using??


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Mar 22, 2009)

monty1269 said:


> What projector(s) are you using??


Nothing special, I believe it was a portable inFocus projector (I borrowed it).


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Mar 22, 2009)

Ok here it is: VirtualHaunt Sample Pirate Routine

Special thanks to HalloweenBob for the creation of this routine and allowing me to distribute it.

Here are the instructions that I included in a ReadMe.txt file as well:


> SAMPLE PIRATE ROUTINE for MonkeyBasic's VirtualHaunt
> -------------------------------
> WARNING: This routine is meant for testing/demoing VirtualHaunt ONLY. Use this routine with a servo controller at your own risk!!! Beware that the servo VALUES are most likely different than your setup which could result in damage to your equipment.
> -------------------------------
> ...


I will post this on MonkeyBasic.com as well.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

I was going to post some simple routines I've made but then decided against it. I started hearing servo gears grinding themselves away in my head. 

I would strongly recommend NOT using any pre-made VSA routines without first grabbing the bull by the horns and learning it first. Sure, it may play virtually, but when it comes to driving servos in the real world you will wish you knew something about limit settings first hand.

VSA is very basic and does not take any time at all to get used to.


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Mar 22, 2009)

Very good point Homey... I've added a WARNING to the readme.txt file.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Too late! I've burnt out three servos and as a result toppled 2 world governments and I'm holding you solely responsible! ahhhaahhahahahhaha!

Seriously though it's a sad state of affairs when we have to protect ourselves with disclaimers even on things like this.

Thanks guys.


----------



## monty1269 (Sep 24, 2008)

MokeyBasic- I'm sending a PM...
<without hijacking this thread...I NEED to know more, LOTS more>


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi Monty, feel free to email me as well...


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

Fritz:

Only three servos? I was imagining a virtual million or two plus a little magic smoke with everyone panicking and running around in circles yelling at me in mandarin.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Funny thing is I downloaded a Mandarin app for my iPhone. Mandarin is an inflected language and a tiny change in inflection on one letter can make the word completely different. I was going to have a stab at learning it but it looks way too difficult!!

I haven't let out any magic smoke in a long while - well not from my electronics anyway.


----------

